# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Pisma ministru

## Dodo

U navali očaja donijela sam odluku pisati ministru koji nam je sve ovo priredio i to na redovitoj bazi. Pisat ću mu stalno dok god se zakon ne izmijeni a ako se ne izmijeni onda će dobivati pisma jedne očajne i ljute žene kojoj odmiču godine a zahvaljujući nebuloznom zakonu  u njenom najkritičnijem trenutku (čitaj 35 godina) nije u mogućnosti dobit pomoć u RH.

Pisma će naravno biti puna emocija, ne mogu si pomoći...but who cares...Nisam ulazila u detalje, bit će još brdo pisama, puno se bijesa nataložilo.
Moram još samo saznati gdje točno da ih šaljem. Morat ću slijediti Milinovića da saznam gdje živi   :Smile:  

Prvo slijedi.


Gospodine Milinoviću,

Ponukana skandaloznim zakonom o MPO-u odlučila sam Vam na redovitoj bazi pisati i izraziti svoje neslaganje sa nedavno donesenim zakonom. Razlog je i taj da sam Vas kao jednog od „krivaca“ za novi zakon odlučila uključiti u moj i suprugov život u kojem sudeći po novom zakonu nećemo dočekati dječji smjeh u našem domu. Želim da prolazite sa mnom ono što ću ja prolaziti nakon što ćete mi oduzeti mogućnost da se suprug i ja uspješno liječimo od neplodnosti u našoj dragoj državi.
Teško je opisati naš bijes, ljutnju, razočaranost, nevjericu čitajući svakim danom sve više i više besmislenih detalja koji novi zakon uključuje. Ovaj bijes je toliki da se teško suzdržavam održavati civilizirani prizvuk u pismu a i teške sam ruke ubacila titulu gospodina ispred Vašeg prezimena. Vjerujem da će osjećaj bijesa proći ali ostat će jedna velika razočaranost. Razočaranost u državu, ljude, politiku, sve. Momentalno gotovo ništa u našoj državi nema smisla. Zakoni se donose pa se odbacuju, drastično prepravljaju, jedan dan se tvrdi da je pušenje nezdravo, drugi dan već nije toliko. Sve nas to pogađa jer to smatram krajnje neozbiljnim i neodgovornim ponašanjem.
Da se vratim na razlog svog obraćanja Vama. Nakon dovršetka molbe za posvojenje koje upućujem već 57. centru za socijalnu skrb odlučila sam Vam pisati, sada i svaki put kada osjetim ljutnju ili tugu jer mjeseci i godine prolaze (nama jako dragocjeni) a sve što mom suprugu i meni ostaje je sjećanje na ovaj zakon koji nam je uzeo svaku nadu da na ovaj svijet donesemo još jedan život.. Želim Vas uključiti u život jednog prosječnog neplodnog hrvatskog para, para koji nikom nije ništa skrivio a država mu ne želi pomoći. 
Vi ste nam pokazali da je i vezanje uz banderu jedan od načina iskazivanja mišljenja no ja sam se odlučila za pismo. 
Gospodine Milinoviću zašto nam država ne želi pomoći? Smatra li ova država da je neplodnost nešto što se ne treba liječiti već durati?
Suprug i ja smo trebali krenuti u još jedan pokušaj MPO-a, da uz pomoć doktora uspijemo doći do tako željene trudnoće. Trebalo je to biti u 10om mjesecu ove godine. Taj pokušaj je propao. U mom slučaju uz sadašnji zakon šanse za postizanje trudnoće su vrlo malene, neznatne. Uz ogromnu želju da donesemo dijete na ovaj svijet mi ipak želimo da to dijete ima i majku, barem neko vrijeme a ono što bih ja morala proći za šanse od 3% je previše rizično čak i za nas koji gorimo od želje za dijetetom.
Ne postoji to što žena koja je uključena u postupke MPO-a neće učiniti da uspije donijeti na svijet dijete muškarcu kojeg voli. Ono što mi podnosimo netko čak ne može razumjeti. Jako mi je čudno da čovjek na Vašoj poziciji govori da se potvrda o bračon statusu mora donositi doktorima jer ako netko nije oženjen onda nije spreman za obaveze a djeca to jesu. Zar vi zaista mislite da je odluku o ulasku u postupak MPO-a tako lako donijeti, da bi u taj postupak ulazio neki par koji se poznaje 2 mjeseca i jako je zaljubljen te su preko noći odlučili postati roditelji? Svaki normalan par uopće ne razmišlja o neplodnosti barem prvu godinu veze i pokušaja da se stvori potomstvo. Kasnije kad par prođe sve pretrage, što traje i traje, nije tako jednostavno odlučiti si dati 50 injekcija i 110 vaginaleta kao što je recimo bio moj zadnji slučaj. Mislite li da bi to netko prolazio ako nije spreman na odgovornost? Već je netko mudro spomenuo, dajmo tom hirovitom paru koji  nije spreman na odgovornost samo jednom da doživi punkciju jajne stanice ili dajmo muškoj strani da barem mjesec dana sluša ženu kako neutješno plače „bez razloga“, daje sjeme u jezivim bolničkim WCima...
Kada tako provedete 3,5 ili 10 godina i Vaš brak još uvijek funkcionira ne mislite li da je to jedan divan i stabilan, podupirući brak čak i ako nije zabilježen na komadu papira? Ne smatrate li da jedan takav par upravo zaslužuje dijete i upravo će on to dijete podići sa ljubavlju koje ono zaslužuje?
Usprkos svemu a navela sam samo jedan sitan detalj, Vi nam ne želite pomoći, smatrate da to ne zaslužujemo, tjerate nas da kupujemo knjige samopomoći jer nismo zavrijedili psihološku pomoć. Mi smo samo slabići koji ne mogu podnijeti činjenicu da 80 ili 90% ostalih parova dobije djecu bez puno muke. Čak i onda kad malo pretjeraju sa alkoholom i zalutaju na stražnje sjedalo auta. Mi se sami moramo liječiti od naše slabosti. Durati. I biti zahvalni što imamo tako humani zakon.
Dobronamjerni savjeti koje obično slušamo su oni da ne očajavamo jer uvijek možemo posvojiti. Misle li oni to ozbiljno? Uvjek možemo usvojiti dijete?. Ne bih se složila a vjerujem niti Vi kada znate koliko je teško danas usvojiti dijete, također zbog manjkavosti određenih zakona koji se tiču brzine sudskih odluka o oduzimanju roditeljskih prava parovima koji se ne mogu brinuti za djecu. Ta tužna djeca žive po domovima a toliko je roditelja koji žude za tim da podijele ljubav. Shvaćate li da ste nam oduzeli svaku nadu? Gdje god krenemo nailazimo na jedan veliki zid. Netko nam poručuje „Nije nam potrebno više djece, nije nam potrebno da se stvaraju obitelji...“. Poručujete li nam to gospodine Milinoviću? Mislite li da nas ova država neće biti u stanju niti nahraniti nakon niza prepogrešnih odluka i duga u koji nas je utrpala? Možda je u tome odgovor. Utješite nas nekako, dajte nam odgovor! Vjerujem da biste pomogli narkomanu da Vam se obrati za pomoć i kaže Izliječite me. Biste li? Iako je sam odlučio da uzme drogu, znajući da je ona zlo. Što smo mi skrivili? Recite nam jer ja moram razumijeti zašto nam svi okreću leđa!

Onog trena kada par ili žena javno progovori o neplodnosti zaista biva obilježena. Prijatelji je čudno gledaju, ne razumiju što to ne valja kod nje, uopće ne mogu shvatiti o čemu ta žena priča, pa napraviti dijete nije teško! Vjerojatno je učinila 10 abortusa prije toga ili je imala 115 partnera i nekoliko spolnih bolesti pa je to uzrok...Da, pretjerujem ali upravo takve kometare možemo čitati po portalima, ljudi nisu educirani, lupetaju ne mareći za naše osjećaje, ne znaju da upravo isto možda prožive i njihova djeca odnosno možda baš oni ne dočekaju unučad. Ovim zakonom Vi upravo poručujete da je neplodnost nešto  što se mora regulirati oštrim zakonima,sve mora biti jako ograničeno jer radi se o ozbiljnom problemu jer što mi radimo, „mućkamo“ djecu po laboratorijima a sami smo si krivi?
Sa jedinom nadom odlazimo sljedeće godine u Maribor na još jedan pokušaj. Taj pokušaj košta. Mnogo. Mi ne pitamo, mnogo parova ne pita, posuđuje, uzima kredite, ne jede samo da bi mogli pokušati u Mariboru. Nevoljko odlazim u druge države jer želim pomoć od mog cijenjenog doktora kod kojeg sam do sada išla, sa kojim mogu razgovarati hrvatski i kojem vjerujem.

Na žalost praksa je postala ići liječiti se u drugim zemljama, neki Vaše kolege političari su rađe odabrali strane zemlje za vlastito liječenje. Čudne nam poruke šaljete, dosta toga ne razumijemo, žalosno je uvidjeti da nas smatrate nedostojnim odgovora.

Sram Vas bilo.

----------


## Leilooa

svaka cast ...

uz sve vas sam.... 

drzite se...   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

dodo   :Love:   ko da sam ja to pisala, samo sam godinu starija od tebe

SVI bi im trebali svaki dan poslati po mail. ali se bojim da ce nas staviti na spam listu i nece niti slovo procitati   :Sad:

----------


## Gabi

:Naklon:  

super ...  šalji mailom, faksom, postom, bilo kako

----------


## pino

ili cc-iraj novine....ili njegove sljedbenike iz politicke partije... ili crkvenjake... ili kolege... ili da bude jednostavno otvoreno pismo...  mozda ce on staviti na spam, ali on ionako ima puno voska u usima i ne cuje tudja misljenja - ali zato postoje i druga mjesta gdje ta pisma mozemo slati i objaviti...

----------


## Nene2

:Love:  
Ne tako davno je bio slučaj "neki pacijenti moraju i umrijeti",ja se baš tako osjećam...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Bravo za pismo,treba ga slati dalje,previše je nojeva oko nas...Sramota me gdje živim!

----------


## Mima

Dodo   :Love:

----------


## Dodo

> ili cc-iraj novine....ili njegove sljedbenike iz politicke partije... ili crkvenjake... ili kolege...


Da, ovo mi palo na pamet jer sam i sama svjesna da niti riječ neće doći doći do njega, on će nastaviti bildati svoje sexy mišiće i slikati se za novine. No vidjet ću još, uglavnom ja ću se "prazniti" kroz ta pisma pa taman ne imalo efekta.

----------


## BHany

Dodo, ovo je odlično  :Love:

----------


## bibi

Ovo je odlicno   :Love:  
Joj da si mi blize sada bi te zagrlila, ovako saljem virtualni jos jedan   :Love:

----------


## vikki

*Dodo*  :Heart:

----------


## taya

*Dodo*  :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

Dodo   :Love:

----------


## mare41

Mislim da ovo pismo i sva ostala treba slati i sucima Ustavnog suda, ako se smatra da završavaju u spamovima, onda poštom...

----------


## Dodo

Postom svakako saljem. Na vise adresa, u vise oblika, jedno ce doci na pravo mjesto. A bit ce ih puno...

----------


## Nata_Lija

Dodo, bravo, i hvala ti. Ja isto saljem mailove svako malo.

Bojim se da Milinovica uopce ne zanima koliko je tko podoban za roditelja, njemu je samo bitno da je udovoljio crkvenjacima.
Hvala dragom predsjedniku Mesicu sto se usudi reci ono sto vecina misli i sto im je pokazao gdje im nije mjesto. I njemu sam slala zahvale.

----------


## bublica3

Dodo   :Love:  




Prije ili poslje će se takvo što desit ministru milinoviću; pa će onda vidit.

----------


## ina33

*Dodo*, predivno je tvoje pismo, posebno me dirnulo to što odlično raskrinkava predrasudu da je "smućkati MPO dijete" čas posla u koje se upuštaju neodgovorni, pa treba onda zaštititi te jadne embrije... 

*Pino* , mislim da je ovo pismo super elokventno i da bi se trebalo naći na Građani siteu, negdje uz pismo Nene2 "Iz jednog drugog kuta"...

----------


## pippi

*Dodo*, bravo!
Razmišljam da ovako dobro sročena i argumentirana pisma publiciramo javno, na nekom blogu ili slično, jer su predobra da bi završila samo u košu za smeće jednog ministra kojem nije nimalo stalo.
 :Love:

----------


## pino

dodo, a da otvoris svoj blog gdje ces objavljivati pisma? Onda bi mogla poslati tvoj blog na MPO listu, s linkom na tvoj blog, i staviti link na listu ostalih blogova na web stranici Gradjana, i postirati linkove na forumima i na komentarima clanaka. Ja obicno stavljam blogove na blogspot.com, ali imas i blogger.hr cini mi se.

----------


## tikica_69

Na mom blogu imate moje pismo koje je islo na puno adresa....ako vam je interesantno

----------


## pino

tikica, vidla sam, upravo sam stavila tvoj blog. Super mi je. 
http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...akona/web/opca

Mislim da cu morati otvoriti jos jednu stranicu samo sa kolekcijom pisama! 

Za osobne price je vec Pcelica Mara skupila dosta toga, pa cu to njoj prepustiti.

----------


## Dodo

Hvala za prijedlog. U pravu ste, najbolje je sve staviti na blog, ja sam malo lijena sa blogom ali na takav nacin se sve efikasno cuva na jednom mjestu.

----------


## ina33

> Na mom blogu imate moje pismo koje je islo na puno adresa....ako vam je interesantno


Super je, tikice   :Heart:  !

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala   :Embarassed:  
Al stvarno su me raspigali   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

Evo stranice s pismima http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...kona/web/pisma

recite ako treba nesto promijeniti. 

ps nema me ostatak dana

----------


## mmaslacak

Tihana, skidam kapu do poda!!!!!!

----------


## Dodo

Tikice carice!! Ravno u srce!  :D 
Nece nas unistiti, zloce jedne!!!!

----------


## andream

Tikice, što reći nego hvala ti na svemu   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

Cure, odlična pisma! :D

----------


## drndalica

cure   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
čitata mi misli - samo ja niiiikad to ne bi mogla sročiti tako dobro, smireno, uljudno i sa pravom mjerom

----------


## Lorien

:Heart:

----------


## Robert

Da li netko zna da li je ministar dok je radio kao ginekolog u bolnici vršio abortuse ?

----------


## aenea

Naravno da zna. Svi znaju. Pa operiran je od savjesti, srama i ljudskosti pa mu licemjerje ne prestavlja apsolutno ništa. Fuj.

----------


## andrejaaa

Dodo i tikice,cure svaka vam čast   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

bravo   :Naklon:

----------


## Ginger

dodo, tikica   :Love:

----------


## gupi51

Svaka čast. Ja to nikad ne bih uspjela tako napisati.   :Klap:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Da li netko zna da li je ministar dok je radio kao ginekolog u bolnici vršio abortuse ?


Mislim da je bio veliki članak da on, dok je bio ravnatelj (mislim da je to bio) Gospićke bolnice, da se ponosio da se u njemu nisu radili abortusi  :/.

----------


## ina33

Što mi je osobno katastrofa dok god to zakon dozvoljava, tj. ja sam osobno pro-choice.

----------


## vikki

> Robert prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li netko zna da li je ministar dok je radio kao ginekolog u bolnici vršio abortuse ?
> 
> 
> Mislim da je bio veliki članak da on, dok je bio ravnatelj (mislim da je to bio) Gospićke bolnice, da se ponosio da se u njemu nisu radili abortusi  :/.


Sumnjam. Mislim da nema bolnice u Hrvatskoj s odjelom ginekologije u kojoj se ne rade prekidi trudnoće.

----------


## LEA7

cure (i dečki), na svim pismima vam skidam kapu!!
 Jedino mi je žao što nisam elokventna kao i vi pa da se pridružim....................  :Naklon:

----------


## wewa

:Love:

----------


## tikica_69

I danas sam mu jedno poslala....nekako mi dodje zelja da mu svaki dan po glavi jasim   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

:D BRAVO cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Love:

----------


## aenea

http://jutarnji.hr/komentari/clanak/...anak,173619.jl :D

----------


## Marinka

Jutros čitam tvoje pismo u Jutarnjem i predivno je, nadam se da će taknuti srca onih kojima je napisano   :Love:

----------


## Ameli

Nene2 odlično napisano, nadam se da će dotaknuti i ostale građene koji ne vode ovu našu borbu, hvala ti od srca.

----------


## tikica_69

> http://jutarnji.hr/komentari/clanak/art-2009,8,22,clanak,173619.jl :D


Bravo!!!   :Love:

----------


## Gabi

> http://jutarnji.hr/komentari/clanak/art-2009,8,22,clanak,173619.jl :D


 :D   :Klap:

----------


## Gabi

Komentirajte i na portalu JL, neka vide da nas ima.

----------


## andream

Dodo,   :Kiss:

----------


## Nene2

:D  :D  :D 
Ne znam zašto,ali danas me drži neki optimizam,puca me adrenalin i kao da predosjećam neke dobre stvari na pomolu!!!
Dodo   :Heart:  !
Nije isto kad pismo pročitamo mi na forumu,ili kad izađe u dnevnim novinama sa ogromnom nakladom!
Možemo mi to!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## pino

Ministre Milinoviću, pomno pratim vaše izjave. Nije mi jasno da li su netočni navodi u njima proizvod neznanja ili svjesno zavođenje javnosti, te stoga imam ova pitanja za vas:

1.	Kako možete tvrditi „da bi žene trebale oploditi samo jednu jajnu stanicu, budući da je moderni trend u Evropi prijenos samo jednog zametka“ (Jutarnji, 20.8.09.)? Zar ne znate i ne razumijete da se oplodnja jedne jajne stanice još zove prirodni IVF, te ima postotak uspjeha ispod 10%, dok se moderni trend prijenosa jednog zametka SET (koji vi brkate s prirodnim IVFom) vrši tako da se od SVIH OPLOĐENIH jajašaca PAŽLJIVO ODABERE onaj najboljeg izgleda za trudnoću, s postotkom uspjeha od 34% u Švedskoj. Dakle, ta dva postupka su sasvim različita, i vi ne predlažete modernu opciju nego nas vraćate unazad 30 godina, na sam početak razvoja ove grane medicine, tjerajući žene na odavno napuštenu metodu prirodnog IVFa kao glavnog oblika lijecenja.

2.	I mi se slažemo kao i vaša stranka da život počinje začećem, ali smo također svjesni da je prirodna stopa smrtnosti oplođenog jajašca u prvih 7 dana po oplodnji čak 80%, te da se zbog toga NE MOGU izjednačavati zameci s rođenom djecom.  Razumijete li da nam ograničavanjem broja oplođenih jajašaca u prosjeku s 8 na 3 bitno smanjujete šanse za uspjeh? Ili vas nije briga za vašu profesionalnu specijalizaciju -  dobrobit i zdravlje žene? 

3.	Znate li da je u Njemačkoj postotak odmrzavanja smrznutih zametaka 95%? I da se ne može tvrditi da je onih 5% naškodilo baš zamrzavanje kad ih 80% ionako umire zbog drugih, prirodnih razloga, poput urođenih kromosomskih nepravilnosti ili izostanka ugnježđivanja?

4.	Kako možete potpuno van zakona staviti metodu zamrzavanja zametaka koja se svugdje u svijetu koristi u zaštitu žene i zametaka, jednom eksperimentalnom metodom čija je sigurnost  za potomstvo nedokazana? Zar ne znate da vam Ustav Republike Hrvatske u Članku 23 „Nitko ne smije biti podvrgnut bez svoje privole, liječničkim ili znanstvenim pokusima“, kakvim ste i sami nazvali svoj zakon u Jutarnjem, 20.8.09? Budući da ste liječnik, obavezuje vas i Helsinška konvencija o pokusima na ljudima koja izričito kaže da pokus mora biti u najboljem interesu pacijenta, te je dakle zamrzavanje jajašaca prihvatljivo za ženu koja će možda izgubiti plodnost zbog kemoterapije, ali nije za veliku većinu populacije za koju je najbolja i najučinkovitija opcija zamrzavanje zametaka.

5.	Kako možete pravilnikom najedanput dozvoljavati zamrzavanje (u vrlo iznimnim slučajevima), kad nemate zakonsko pravo MIJENJATI zakon, pošto to pravo imaju samo Sabor i Sud? U vašem zakonu točno piše ŠTO možete pravilnikom određivati, ali izgleda da vaš zakon za vas ne vrijedi, nego samo za nas žene, nižu rasu. 

6.	Kako samo možete na ženu svaljivati izbor koliko će zametaka vratiti, i to prije postupka kad nema nikakvih informacija niti medicinskog iskustva na temelju kojih može donijeti odluku, kad je to odluka koju treba donijeti zajedno s liječnikom, a ovisi o izgledima istih zametaka i ne može se donijeti prije postupka? Sad ste dilemu između rizika višeplodne trudnoće i bacanja zametaka zamijenili s dilemom rizika višeplodne trudnoće i sigurnim smanjenjem šansi za zaćeće, a ona najbolja opcija – pohraniti zametke za buduće korištenje – ostaje jednako nedostupna za 99% pacijenata. 

7.	Zašto u jednoj sekularnoj državi namećete svima mišljenje samo jedne vjere? U islamu primjerice život se smatra osobom tek 40 dana nakon oplodnje. Čak ni katolička dogma ne specificira kad duša ulazi u tijelo. Nazivanje zametka životom vješto sugerira da se to dešava u trenutku oplodnje, međutim rani zametak još ne posjeduje niti jedinost niti fizičku podlogu racionalnosti – te se pretpostavke stvaraju najranije 3 tjedna po oplodnji. 

Od jednog ginekologa ocekivala sam vise. Sram vas bilo!!!

----------


## aenea

pino  :Klap:  
jesi poslala cc u medije? svakako treba i njih upoznavati sa problematikom (što si ovdje super razradila), a čini se da nas ipak ne doživljavaju kao spamere.. :D

----------


## fritulica1

> 1. Kako možete tvrditi „da bi žene trebale oploditi samo jednu jajnu stanicu, budući da je moderni trend u Evropi prijenos samo jednog zametka“ (Jutarnji, 20.8.09.)? Zar ne znate i ne razumijete da se oplodnja jedne jajne stanice još zove prirodni IVF, te ima postotak uspjeha ispod 10%,


Evo ja sam najbolji primjer "uspjeha" oplodivanja samo jedne jajne stanice, ( na zalost ne reagiram na stimulaciju, uvijek imam samo jednu stanicu). Prosle su duge tri godine (na samom pocetku sam imala 31 godinu), 11 pustupaka i isto toliko punkcija, 9 ET-ova i isto toliko negativnih beta. I jos uvijek cekamo i nadamo se da ce se onih 10% dogoditi bas nama. 

BTW, pino, ovo tvoje obracanje ministru definitivno treba u medije. 
Cure, pino, Dodo, nena2, tikice69, super pisete!  :Love:

----------


## Nene2

pino  :Love:  
svaka čast na snazi i upornosti,tvoj dan traje najmanje 48 sati kad stigneš na ovoliko frontova!
Samo molim te pregledaj prvu rečenicu točke 4.,meni se čini kao da je nešto ispušteno ili se varam  :Embarassed:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

> pino  
> svaka čast na snazi i upornosti,tvoj dan traje najmanje 48 sati kad stigneš na ovoliko frontova!


*X*
 :Naklon:

----------


## tiki_a

Predobro, svaka čast!   :Klap:   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## vikki

*Pino*, ovo je odlično! I neka ne ostane samo na forumu. Definitivno u medije!
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Nene2

ZAŠTO NISAM UBOJICA
Stavljam se u položaj prosječnog hrvatskog para,vjernika,koji su roditelji postali na prirodan,medicinski nepotpomognut način,i statističkom nevjerojatnošću ne poznaju nikoga tko s istim ima problema.
Vole svoju djecu iznad svega,nitko ih tomu nije podučio,s tom su ljubavlju  rođeni i ona je preduvjet opstanka vrste,ne samo humane.
Zamišljam te iste ljude ovih dana kako listaju dnevne novine,gledaju  u prolazu informativne emisije,opterećeni svojim svakodnevnim obavezama,još više bankovnim minusima,školskim knjigama  i državnim haračima.Među naslovima i prilozima stalno se ponavljaju isti naslovi o problematičnom zakonu ,reakciji građana pogođenih problemom,podsmjehnu se kao i ostatak pučanstva sa najmanje prosječnim kvocijentom inteligencije na spomen resornog ministra..Ne razumiju oni baš svu tu stručnu terminologiju,na trenutak se i zamisle kad čuju riječi poput zaštite nerođenih života,jer kao katolici,nikada se ne bi ogriješili o 5.Božju zapovijed.Ali zdravog razuma i dobrodušni,vjeruju da toliko mnogo ljudi koji žele doći do djeteta,nisu nekakvi sotonisti,već iskreno suosjećaju s njima...
Nije mi teško razumijeti zašto se nisu pojavili na prosvjedu i puhali balone za nas.
Nažalost,ili možda na sreću,nitko se ne rađa sa saznanjem o svim uzletima i padovima koje će nam život donijeti,nemamo unaprijed ispisane kalendare bolesti koje će nas napasti,ne znamo popis ljudi koje ćemo voljeti,ili izgubiti.Upravo zato,svi smo mi sanjali stvaranje željenog djeteta na mirisnoj posteljini zajedničke postelje,dočaravali trenutak začeća i hvalili se prijateljima da je junior vjerojatno na putu..Otrijeznili su nas pretrpani hodnici klinika,punktiranje jajnih stanica bez anestezije,davanje sjemena u zahodima..Trenutak začeća moje djevojčice teško bi se mogao uklopiti u snove mlade djevojke,koja je nakon sedam godina veze,ušla u kršćanski brak sa čovjekom kojeg voli.
Ipak,u mome srcu taj je trenutak  prožet božanskim.Pamtim svaki detalj posljednje punkcije,sjećam se svakog uboda igle kroz vaginalni zid u tkivo jajnika,sjećam se blagog pogleda sestre koja me već znala u dušu i nježnog dodira njenog dlana po mome licu,majčinskog ..Sjećam se svog doktora koji je iskreno suosjećao sa svakim mojim porazom,koji bi me poput oca zagrlio i nije mi dao da odustanem ni poslije petog,šestog,sedmog,osmog,devetog,desetog,jedanae  stog puta.Taj dvanaesti transfer pamtim po najdivnijoj stvari,ležim na ginekološkom stolu,i prije samog vraćanja moja,po ocjeni embriologa, dva odlična zametka,prekrižim se kao i uvijek i pomolim,..ali ovaj put ne Bogu ni Gospi koje bi obično molila,nego molim svoga dobrog, pokojnog tatu da on moli u moje ime..Moja kćerka danas nosi njegovo ime.
Molim sve hrvatske građane da mi vjeruju da nisam ubojica.Ne mrzim nikoga na svijetu,niti poznam taj osjećaj.Vjerujem da život počinje začećem,i upravo zbog toga sam vjerovala i vjerujem da su moji embriji zaštićeni upravo zato što mogu biti zamrznuti.Ne mislim da sam ih osudila na smrt ostavivši ih da prežive u laboratorijskim uvjetima,jer im priroda daje iste šanse.Oni koji nisu zdravi, ne razvijaju se dalje,nestaju zbog kromosomskih nepravilnosti,zbog prirodne selekcije.Svi embriji koji prežive i započnu diobu,vraćaju se u maternicu ili bivaju zamrznuti.Nitko od liječnika,biologa,embriologa s njima ne manipulira,svi se raduju svakom od njih,jer poznaju križni put ljudi koji godinama hodočaste po njihovim bolnicama.Čitav civilizirani svijet donio je zakone kojima će pomoći ,a ne odmoći ljudima koji najviše na svijetu žele biti roditelji.
Jedino naš ministar vidi u nama ubojice vlastite nerođene djece i sumnja u etičnost svojih kolega.On,vjerojatno,kao apsolutni čovjek,vladar i zakonodavac,već smišlja nove lakrdije,Zakon o zaštiti spontano abortirane djece i kažnjavanje vanmateričnih trudnoća.On će vjerojatno osobno održati misu za sve abortuse počinjene u njegovim bolnicama,o kojima mudro šuti.Vrijeđat će i dalje svakoga od nas,gaziti naša srca,misleći da nema trona višeg od njegovog..
Zašto vam ovo pišem?Pišem vam jer mislim da smo imali toliko kozmičke sreće da nismo rođeni u državi poput Afganistana.Blagoslovljeni smo slobodom govora i građanskim pravima.Možda moramo osvijestiti činjenicu da imamo mogućnost izbora,a opet nemamo hrabrosti ili želje boriti se za sebe.
Ja svoje dijete imam,ministar mi velikodušno dopušta da odem po svoje zamrznute embrije,moja bi priča mogla imati još jedan sretan završetak.Ali,ja u mislima još uvijek čekam u onim istim hodnicima,još uvijek nisam mirna.. Borim se s osjećajem gnjeva,i ne želim da budem ovca.
Pomozite nam da svi zajedno  ne budemo stado.


Cure,molim vas da stručniji od mene pregledaju tekst,mene emocije obuzmu pa više ne znam šta je dobro.Uglavnom ne postajte dalje dok to znalci ne provjere,tnx

----------


## tikica_69

Zaboga, rasplakala si me i to onak, muski   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi

I mene si rasplakala. 

Super je.

----------


## Gost 1

Dana 22.8.09. je JL objavio i ovo (autor Kristina Turčin)

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,22,,173602.jl

----------


## Biene

:Crying or Very sad:  , hvala

----------


## ivanas

Savršen tekst, po mom mišljenju skoro najbolji do sada. Trebalo bi ga možda isprintati i dijeliti uz letak Istine i laži. 

Nena   :Love:

----------


## pino

Slazem se, savrsen tekst. Trebao bi nam postati svojevrsna himna, ili cantata. Idemo slati svima.

----------


## Mukica

Nene2 - ma, predobro  je
cure   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## gupi51

Cure zakon ste!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## darva

Cure svaka cast   :Love:   :Heart:  , ovo sto radite je genijalno. Mediji su, kakvi god oni bili, ipak jako vazni.
Samo nastavite!
Ja nemam nikakve veze sa MPO ali se svim srcem trudim siriti vasu istinu.

----------


## bublica3

pino SVAKA TI ČAST!

Nene2 tvoja pisma su fantastična!

Cure da nije vas bilo bi mi 1000 000 teže.

 :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

uh, nene predobro je   :Naklon:   :Heart:  , hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Nene, oduševljavaš me   :Heart:  !

----------


## Ginger

ajme Nene   :Naklon:  

a suze samo teku   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## thaia28

drage cure, svako me vaše pismo rasplače.. tako divno pretočite u riječi sve što osjećamo.. hvala vam   :Heart:   :Heart:  

*pino*, tebi posebno veliko hvala za sav tvoj trud  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Upravo mi je muz javio da je moje pismo Milinovicu dana izaslo u pisanom izdanju vecernjaka....idem otrcati na kiosk pogledati... :?

----------


## tikica_69

Malo su me izrezali, ali eto, na 26. strani   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Nene2, wow!   :Love:

----------


## loki

I tu ću napisati da se ne smiju u 9 mjesecu zabraniti provođenje postupka MPO  dok se čeka prilagodba zakona u državni klinikama, dok se čeka prilagodba treba ići po starom zakonu tako ako nam to bude onemogućeno trebamo se sakupiti ispred ministarsva zdrastva i tražiti svoje zakonsko pravo. Ova prilagodba je izmišljena da se zaustavi MPO moja slobodna procjena kao liječnika.

----------


## loki

I još moram dodati da su mišljenja magistra prava i psihijatra prava izišljotina da nas pokuša zaustaviti, pa je mu to neć  :Grin:  u dopustiti obadvoje ću za tren nabaviti.  :Love:

----------


## mare41

> Malo su me izrezali, ali eto, na 26. strani


Jel ti se da ovdje copy paste da ne trčimo u kiosk? (pretpostavljam da nema linka, već bi ga stavila)

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo su me izrezali, ali eto, na 26. strani  
> 
> 
> Jel ti se da ovdje copy paste da ne trčimo u kiosk? (pretpostavljam da nema linka, već bi ga stavila)


_Poštovani ministre,       

Ja uporno pokušavam ostati hladna na svemoguće novinske članke i Vaše izjave vezane uz Zakon o oplodnji, ali u zadnje vrijeme mi to zaista ne polazi za rukom a izuzetno sam tolerantna i širokog svjetonazora. Ja Vam moram postaviti par pitanja i donijeti par zaključaka mada znam da odgovora nikada dobiti neću, kao ni repliku, ali naprosto moram.   
U prvi trenutak, iz vaših riječi «Bio sam dovoljno lud i naivan... « zaključujem da ste shvatili koliko je Zakon o oplodnji površan, netolerantan, nestručan, diskriminirajući, nemjerljiv sa europskim standardima, ali nažalost, već neke sljedeće izjave su me ponukale da promijenim prvobitni zaključak.
Gospodine ministre, mi nismo bijeli miševi a ni Vaši pokusni kunići i na nama nećete eksperminetirati svoje ambicije.
A svoje dijete ću «eksperimentalno smućkati» u nekoj od naših susjednih zemalja, gdje se povode europskim standardima i bitno im je da postupak završi uspjehom a ne statistikom.
Sljedeći razlog sto ću svoje daljnje postupke obavljati u inozemstvu je što neću sa suprugom morati od svojih 7 jajnih stanica izabirati koju želimo da nam postane dijete._ 

Malo su me srezali i prepravili pa mi ovo bas i nije nesto  :/

----------


## tikica_69

Na mom blogu imate punu verziju...

----------


## IRENA456

Nema veze šta je skračena verzija, bitno je da se piše,piše...
Često čujem komentare:"Ma dosadni su više sa ovom umjetnom oplodnjom"
Neka smo dosadni i bit će mo još dosadniji sve dok im ne uđe u uho ono šta želimo reč 
tikica-69  :Naklon:

----------


## vikki

*tikice*  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

I skraćena verzija je super, samo nek se piše i čuje sve više..

----------


## aenea

tikice, nek su oni njega objavili, a da se nije potpuno izgubio smisao  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

bravo bito da se piše

----------


## andream

sve što je napisano izvan foruma, kako netko reče, i više je nego dobro došlo. Mi smo ovdje upoznate sa svime, nek se ljudi konačno osvijeste!

----------


## Robert

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Robert prvotno napisa
> ...


Bilo bi zanimljivo da netko tko je bliže Gospiču pročačka da li je kao ginekolog radio abortuse jer bi to vrlo popularno za medije.
Ono ubija fetuse a neda potpomognutu oplodnju i zamrzavanje   :Laughing:

----------


## gupi51

> Bilo bi zanimljivo da netko tko je bliže Gospiču pročačka da li je kao ginekolog radio abortuse jer bi to vrlo popularno za medije.
> Ono ubija fetuse a neda potpomognutu oplodnju i zamrzavanje Laughing



Ma čak i da nije radio abortuse što sumnjam, sigurno je stavljao spirale. A ako je on takav katolik kakav tvrdi onda je počinio smrtni grijeh. Licemjer jedan prepotentni, samozadovoljni.

P.S. da se razumijemo nemam ništa protiv spirale

----------


## Kadauna

Tikice, samo zbog tvog pisma u VL-u, jucer otrcala kupiti novine i kupila.... MA sve 5, makar i srezano, nego mene vise iritira ono novinarsko u stilu "milinovic razljutio citateljicu"


Tikice   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ina33 prvotno napisa
> ...


To je vrlo triky, novinarke s kojima sam pričala, a i članci u zadnje vrijeme tu pokazuju nešto zanimljivo - naime, da bolnice na konzervativnijim mjestima ispada da upoće ne rade abrtuse, osim med. indicirane, bila je jedna frapantna razlika između Rijeke i ST-a di je u Rijeci vjerojatno realan broj med. neindiciranih abortusa, dok je u ST-u ispalo većina abortusa med. indiciranih pa je bila novinarska teroija kako se abortusi rade u polu ilegali - tj. liječnici se ne usude napisat da su napravili abortus i to se radi u priv. sferi... Navodno - po novinskomk članku, izvješću bolnice di su frapantne razlike između Rijeke i ST-a i onome što sam čula od novinara kad sam davala sad anonimke kao mama smrzlića...

----------


## ZO

> tikice, nek su oni njega objavili, a da se nije potpuno izgubio smisao


slažem se   :Heart:

----------


## drndalica

Smetaju me 2 stvari koje se prečesto upliću u problematiku MPO (u medijima, pogotovo komentarima čitatelja) a same po sebi su jaaako sklizak teren:

1. Abortusi - brkaju se pojmovi, ovaj zakon ne regulira abortuse, zamrzavanje se spominje u kontekstu abortusa (kao to je jedno te isto).... mislim da se i na ovom podforumu ne bi svi usuglasili oko abortusa (ima nas i pro i kontra) i ovo pitanje nikako ne bi trebalo gurati u isti koš, samo skreće pažnju u krivom smjeru i odmaže!!

2. Natalitetna politika - argumenti tipa "mpo dobili smo gradi veličine xy" ničemu ne  koriste jer se opet lako mogu izokrenuti u "izgubili smo grad veličine xy (mpo, abortusi,zamrzavanje, bacanje...)". Iskreno, natalitet Hrvata mi je zadnji na listi prioriteta,  "osobna sloboda izbora" je ono što me jaako žulja.

kad sam već počela nabrajati vidim da mi 2 nije dosta... dodala bi i:
3. Katolička crkva  - ježim se kad mi kao agnostiku nameće svoj "svjetonadzor" jer je kao većinski ... o tom svjetonadzoru dalo bi se diskutirati... i opet odosmo u krive vode. Po tom pitanju dijelim stav Roka Prča: Neću politiku (čitaj CRKVU) u svoju butigu!

----------


## fritulica1

> Bilo bi zanimljivo da netko tko je bliže Gospiču pročačka da li je kao ginekolog radio abortuse jer bi to vrlo popularno za medije.
> Ono ubija fetuse a neda potpomognutu oplodnju i zamrzavanje Laughing


Ja ne bih puno cackala po abortusima da ih javnost stvarno ne bi pocela vezati uz MPO. A ministar svakodnevno proizvede ogromnu kolicinu gluposti i lazi tako da ima materijala za raskrinkavati ga. 

tikice, super da su objavili.  :D 
nena2, predivno napisano.   :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

drndalice, istovremeno.   :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

[quote="drnadilca"]2. Natalitetna politika - argumenti tipa "mpo dobili smo gradi veličine xy" ničemu ne koriste jer se opet lako mogu izokrenuti u "izgubili smo grad veličine xy (mpo, abortusi,zamrzavanje, bacanje...)". Iskreno, natalitet Hrvata mi je zadnji na listi prioriteta, "osobna sloboda izbora" je ono što me jaako žulja.


S ovime se ne slazem. Smatram da je dobro aludirati na natalitetnu politiku i taj primjer - dobili smo grad velicine xy je super.

MPO NEMA NIKAKVE VEZE S ABORTUSOM.

----------


## fritulica1

ovako je trebalo biti: 


> Natalitetna politika - argumenti tipa "mpo dobili smo gradi veličine xy" ničemu ne koriste jer se opet lako mogu izokrenuti u "izgubili smo grad veličine xy (mpo, abortusi,zamrzavanje, bacanje...)". Iskreno, natalitet Hrvata mi je zadnji na listi prioriteta, "osobna sloboda izbora" je ono što me jaako žulja.


S ovime se ne slazem. Smatram da je dobro aludirati na natalitetnu politiku i taj primjer - dobili smo grad velicine xy je super.

MPO NEMA NIKAKVE VEZE S ABORTUSOM. (iako smatram da i jedno i drugo treba biti legalno).

----------


## drndalica

fritulica1

Ma slažem se ja da je smo mpo dobili grad veličine xy... ali onda "protivnici" na račun toga temu opet skreću na abortuse jer  njima zamrzavanje zametaka = abortus = ubojstvo = izgubili grad veličine xy.... i opet se vrtimo u krug :/

Možda je off topic ali bi voljela znati podatak - KOLIKO JE DO SADA ROĐENO DJECE U HRVATSKOJ METODOM MPO KOJA JE DOZVOLJENA NOVIM ZAKONOM - konkretno oplođivanjem odmrznute jajne stanice? I taj podatak gurati pod nos!! Nalazim kojekakve šanse, postotke ali taj podatak konkretno nisam uspjela pronaći!

----------


## Nene2

drndalica,ne trebaš ni tražiti taj podatak jer sam debelo sigurna-nijedno!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Jedini podatak je bio oglas IVF poliklinike da provode zamrzavanje j.stanica metodom vitrifikacije,ali mislim da se nijedna do sada nije odmrzla i oplodila,barem ne uspješno,jer bi to bilo prvo što bi naveli u oglasu!
Za državne klinike nemam podataka,mislim da im ministarstvo do sada nije ni odobravalo sredstva za te eksperimente.Do prije nekoliko godina nisu čak ni sve klinike koristile zamrzavanje zametaka,a kamoli j.stanica.

----------


## drndalica

Pretpostavljala sam da iznosi 0 ali mi se čini da to kao važan podatak uporno izostaje iz glavne rasprave. Uglavnom se raspravlja je li zamrzavanje = abortus i sl.

Trebalo bi više isticati (grafički, brojkama, postotkom, CAPSLOCK...) usporedbu slijedećih brojki (unazad 5 god.):

Broj djece rođene  "od odmrznutih zametaka"
(legalno po starom, nelagalno po novom zakonu)
u odnosu na 
Broj djece rođene "od odmrznutih pa oplođenih jajnih stanica" 
(legalno i preporučljivo po novom zakonu)

Ne znam koji je omjer ali npr. slogan "Dajate nam šansu 6000:0", lupam bezveze ali znate na što mislim :/

----------


## Pinky

nisam pisala ministru, vec sam jucer poslala mail njegovoj glasnogovornici u kojem sam zatrazila hitni odgovor kod koga je konkretno moguce obaviti psih. i prav. savjetovanje jer ne zelim da me njihov glupi zakon jos duze zadrzava u borbi za bebicu. of skrouz, nisam dobila odgovor, a znam da ni necu.

gadovi obicni.

----------


## bublica3

Bacite pogled    :shock: 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=80140

----------


## bublica3

> nisam pisala ministru, vec sam jucer poslala mail njegovoj glasnogovornici u kojem sam zatrazila hitni odgovor kod koga je konkretno moguce obaviti psih. i prav. savjetovanje jer ne zelim da me njihov glupi zakon jos duze zadrzava u borbi za bebicu. of skrouz, nisam dobila odgovor, a znam da ni necu.
> 
> gadovi obicni.


Pinky  pogledaj : http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=80140

----------


## ina33

> Da li netko zna da li je ministar dok je radio kao ginekolog u bolnici vršio abortuse ?


Nabasala na podatak da je 1997. dao intervju da se zabranjuju abortusi u Gospićkoj bolnici...

----------


## vikki

Zar netko može na lokalnoj razini (odnosno u "svojoj" državnoj bolnici)baš zabraniti ako je u državi zahvat legalan?

----------


## ina33

> Zar netko može na lokalnoj razini (odnosno u "svojoj" državnoj bolnici)baš zabraniti ako je u državi zahvat legalan?


Ne može, ali to se de facto na soft način, recimo, u ST-u, barem prema novinarskim informacijama radi (puno je prigovora savjesti). Puno toga se ne može, pa se napravi, potreban je mindset "kauboja koji jaše u grad i uvodi red", if you know what I mean...

----------


## ina33

Pojašnjenje - ministar se tako bio opisao - kauboj itd.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, puno toga se u ovakvoj RH može... barem kratkotrajno... mogli bi se isto pitat pa zar se mogu donosit protuustavni zakoni... mogu... nadamo se da će u ropotarnicu povijesti, of kors, ali mogu, na žalost.

----------


## Gabi

Možda kasnim, možda ste već pročitale ... u VL na 33. str. je obajvljeno pismo naše Nene "Jedino naš ministar vidi u nama ubojice vlastite nerođene djece".

Bravo!!!  :D

----------


## tikica_69

Odlicno!!!  :D   :D   :D

----------


## vikki

> Pojašnjenje - ministar se tako bio opisao - kauboj itd.


Kužim   :Sad:

----------

